# His name is . . . . . . . Gary



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

I was looking at my aquarium this morning and . . . . . . A SNAIL!!!!!!


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

I will not have any snails in my tank! Out it goes to the great outdoors where the winter weather will take care of it.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

So the question now is, where did it come from? It has been at least a month since I brought any new plants into the tank. Hmmmm . . . . Could it have been from the RAOK of Seattle Aquarist? I don't remember seeing anything like that in the plants he gave me and I check out all plants carefully before I put them in the tank.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Karebear,

OMG! I thought I got gotten rid of that infestation, I am so sorry if my plants had a hitchhiker! The best treatment for that variety of snail is ethanol. Take it internally until the infestation disappears!


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> The best treatment for that variety of snail is ethanol. Take it internally until the infestation disappears!


What variety is this snail?


----------



## mumushummus (Sep 10, 2009)

snalius drunkerius maximus I think but not sure ..... benzene will bond it too....


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

That could be an explaination, however I don't drink. A new type of ramshorn maybe


----------



## mumushummus (Sep 10, 2009)

Karebear said:


> That could be an explaination, however I don't drink. A new type of ramshorn maybe


 :tea: :drinkers:

Yes that could be an explanation, because you don't drink may be dehydrated. :mod:

If you normally don't drink adequate fluids, you might not feel thirsty .


----------

